# Proper height for hanging pics???



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

http://www.ehow.com/how_137026_arrange-photos-pictures.html

http://interiordec.about.com/od/artindecorating/a/Gwheretohangart_2.htm

http://www.michaels.com/art/online/displayArticle?articleNum=as0108


----------



## 68MHJCs (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for the sites. I usually hang things a bit too high being a above average size. I just wanted them to hang at proper height...thanks for the help everything is up... well almost all.


----------



## JohnDIY (Feb 29, 2008)

I would go for eye level, or just below. If you room has a low ceiling, you could go slightly below this is order to give the impression of more space.


----------



## movado (Mar 14, 2008)

Cieling hieght plays an important roll in picture hieght, but the eye level hieght can be boring if all pictures are at that same hieght. Some diversity would be appealing. Just my Opinion.


Interior Painting Tips
Connecting Open Room Colors


----------



## jmmv08 (Sep 25, 2008)

I just hang it a bit too high.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Since Jinnv08 keeps dragging up these old threads...

Eye level and everybody over 5'8" sing with me...

"they got tiny little hands and tiny little feet, don't you know short people are...., don't want no short people round here...."

second verse same as the first.....


PS: JOKE... live long and laugh


----------

